# Clipping wings



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Today at the noon both of the budgies suddenly with no Time freaked out from a car crash next to our house the kept flying inside the cage like crazy and banging on each side they didn't stop for like 15 minut. I tried to calm them and after like 20 minute they stopped and they were at the bottom of the cage. I grapped them to check them they were completey fine they are not injured found my neighbor was veterian before and he had 6 budgies (I saw his previous budgies and his diploma and proof of this but he is too old to work) he told me it's a must to clip their wings. I was like I am done with these budgies grapping I am scaring them. Then he told me to put it the pet shelter. I went to the only shelter in our country and they don't have birds only dogs, cats and falcons(yes falcons weird right). I kept cursing the country I am living on. So I went back and had the decision to clip it myself. I didn't belive that I am doing this. Not the clipping but the grapping. It's like the 3rd time they got grapped. And yes I grapped them while regretting this and got their wings clipped and showed it to the nightbor and told me perfect. But the budgies condition were very bad. I say this. This budgies will never get tamed or bonded. What the hell is this shelter that owned by the government that do not accept all animals. (they told me they are just small birds and they die quickly). This week is a nightmare to me as well as to the birds. This is the last time I am grapping. I promised and sweared but my mood is not changing. I had the discussion with my parents as I was advices Last thread they supported me. We got the budgies everything necessary and we went to a veterian and they have Noone that can work with budgies. These budgies are suffering too much. I got them the wooden Perch and more toys and spoiled them. But I can't feel good anymore. I don't know if I left them for few weeks maybe they will get happy again like yesterday. All I can say is (life is fate and full of mistakes and tests and I belive that everything I have gone through this week is a test and a fate)

Thank you and I am listening to your advices.



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Clipping the wings of birds is always a controversy. Normally it should be done only by someone who has experience, but now that it's been done, the main thing is to allow them to recover without any attempt to handle them. The best thing you could do is to cover the three sides of the cage with a cloth to make them feel more secure. Do not try to handle them at all until they get over the fear of being grabbed. For several weeks, it's likely that they will view you as predator, but as time goes by, with quiet patience, they will discover that they will gradually become much less fearful. Spend time near the cage taking, reading, a even singing making all your movements around them slowly. You've come to the best web-site for information about keeping budgies. Read as much in the "stickies" information on taming and overall care. There's always hope for regaining their confidence. 
Good luck.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

philw said:


> Clipping the wings of birds is always a controversy. Normally it should be done only by someone who has experience, but now that it's been done, the main thing is to allow them to recover without any attempt to handle them. The best thing you could do is to cover the three sides of the cage with a cloth to make them feel more secure. Do not try to handle them at all until they get over the fear of being grabbed. For several weeks, it's likely that they will view you as predator, but as time goes by, with quiet patience, they will discover that they will gradually become much less fearful. Spend time near the cage taking, reading, a even singing making all your movements around them slowly. You've come to the best web-site for information about keeping budgies. Read as much in the "stickies" information on taming and overall care. There's always hope for regaining their confidence.
> Good luck.


I read every single sticky but I don't know why everytime I progress it ends up with something bad happen. I posted an advertisement for the budgies but guess what most ppl wants them for their falcons training I removed the advertisement immediately. Should I give up on them or just have one last chance with them. I just checked them they are sleeping peacefully. And I will leave them alone for two weeks or three and if I saw there is hope I will continue. But all I want to hear that is that do I still have chance with them and keeping them. I don't know why would people get budgies to such a country. And will they get over and forget what happened to them?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I know how difficult this has been for you and how you beat yourself up with each issue that arises. Remember when you were feeding the budgies lettuce and they were happily eating it from you through the bars? It will get back to that (& you can even get further with work), but it does take time. Imagine you were the size of these little budgies and have been through everything they have. You'd be scared too. If you want to rehome them that's fine but don't believe that how they are now is how they'll be forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> I know how difficult this has been for you and how you beat yourself up with each issue that arises. Remember when you were feeding the budgies lettuce and they were happily eating it from you through the bars? It will get back to that (& you can even get further with work), but it does take time. Imagine you were the size of these little budgies and have been through everything they have. You'd be scared too. If you want to rehome them that's fine but don't believe that how they are now is how they'll be forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it a good idea that I took them. Or it would be better if I left them in the wild.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Taking them in was the best thing you could do for them. Budgies don't do well in the wild unless they were born there (ie. Native flocks). They won't know how to take care of themselves and your country isn't likely to have all the foods native to them. That being said, some do survive, but more often than not, they succumb to a predator or something else.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Taking them in was the best thing you could do for them. Budgies don't do well in the wild unless they were born there (ie. Native flocks). They won't know how to take care of themselves and your country isn't likely to have all the foods native to them. That being said, some do survive, but more often than not, they succumb to a predator or something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I am on Saudi Arabia (I am not from there) and the city I am living on is on the middle of a desert. And nope there is no food that can feed them.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

They would have found it extremely difficult to survive if you hadn't rescued them. That doesn't mean you now have to keep them yourself. If you don't feel you can give them the life they deserve, you should start trying to find them a loving new home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I really don't think your budgies are "suffering". Hiccups with training happen, and I know how you feel with the wing clipping, but things will improve. You haven't had these budgies for very long at all, give it time and just take it slow. If something happens where you have to grab them (and it is necessary sometimes) just take a step back and listen to what they are telling you they are comfortable with. I think you are doing very well with these budgies, but if you feel that they need a new home that is fine too. Stop beating yourself up so much! We've ALL made mistakes with our birds, I promise.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hunterkat said:


> I really don't think your budgies are "suffering". Hiccups with training happen, and I know how you feel with the wing clipping, but things will improve. You haven't had these budgies for very long at all, give it time and just take it slow. If something happens where you have to grab them (and it is necessary sometimes) just take a step back and listen to what they are telling you they are comfortable with. I think you are doing very well with these budgies, but if you feel that they need a new home that is fine too. Stop beating yourself up so much! We've ALL made mistakes with our birds, I promise.


Lol. That was more than a hiccup. anyway the country I am moving to is at war but the city I am moving to is completely safe. Well it's my country and the country we are on right now they don't us. It would be better for me and my family to reunite with my family there, let's keep this aside. Right now I considered to be under aged and I have limits for what I can do for the budgies but hey! In my country I am more free as I can get parttime job that will can be enough for me and my budgies and moving around in my country is super easy too as there is vets there that can do the job for my budgies I have seen them and already called them. And I called one of family member to prepare that cage couple of day when we arrive. Belive me I can do much in my country but in my current state I am restricted and have limits because it's not my country. I can't have a part time job because I am still 16 and moving around the country is hard because I have to depend on my parents to go from place to place. But in my country... Hey I am allowed to drive or have my cousins supporting me. I am will plane this well and I will keep you updated guys..

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It sounds like the move will be a big improvement for you and your family and it also sounds like you're feeling a bit better about the budgies. It's fantastic that there will be a big new cage waiting for them at the new place. I'd use this time to try and get them as used to you as possible (by talking to them, not yet trying to tame them) and that should see them calm down a lot before the move & therefore make the trip easier for them. Before you leave, other members can give you advice on how to travel with Dura and Pia. Of course, we are always here to help if you have any questions or concerns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> It sounds like the move will be a big improvement for you and your family and it also sounds like you're feeling a bit better about the budgies. It's fantastic that there will be a big new cage waiting for them at the new place. I'd use this time to try and get them as used to you as possible (by talking to them, not yet trying to tame them) and that should see them calm down a lot before the move & therefore make the trip easier for them. Before you leave, other members can give you advice on how to travel with Dura and Pia. Of course, we are always here to help if you have any questions or concerns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 5 Am and I am hearing them eating. I don't blame them they didnt eat much yesterday.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If you just keep covering them about the same time each night and uncovering them around the same time each morning, they'll soon get used to the sleep routine. It's nothing to worry about if they wake up a bit earlier or sleep in a bit either. I will often hear mine chirping and jumping around before I'm ready to get up but if I ignore them they soon go back to sleep. It's a good sign that your birds are eating too as you were worried they were really scared after everything that happened yesterday. It shows that they are doing fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yup they woke up happy and no more scared except for pia she hated me a little. I offered them lettuce from the door cage and they ate it. And Dura like the millet I offered him 1 inch from my hand and ate it. And he is scratching himself with the cage right now. And looking at me too. Lol









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That's wonderful. Just remember not to rush it. Just keep things the way they are for just now. Remember, they need at least two weeks before you start trying to hand tame them. You can keep feeding them, talking to them and getting them used to you and after awhile you'll be able to move onto the next step. Have you offered them a bath? You can put a shallow dish of water in their cage, or, if there's not enough room you can wet a lettuce leaf and clip it onto the inside of their cage. They might rub against it and have a wash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice from Kellie  I'm glad that Dura woke up well!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice given. It’s great to hear that they responded well to you already this morning. I think this was just a set back, but not a permanent one. Keep moving slowly when you clean and service the cage, and give them space to adjust again. I think everything will be okay in the long run.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Good advice given. It's great to hear that they responded well to you already this morning. I think this was just a set back, but not a permanent one. Keep moving slowly when you clean and service the cage, and give them space to adjust again. I think everything will be okay in the long run.


The cage setup is in a way that I don't have to get my hand inside only for cleaning but I clean each two days.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

It’s great to hear that your parents are supporting you. If you wish to post how you will be travelling and the time length of the journey, members can help you prepare how best to keep your birds as comfortable as possible on the trip.

There have been many threads on this site from owners who have had to catch their sick budgie daily, in order to give them a course of medication. Their owners always feel terrible about it and fear that their bird will never trust them again, but with time and patience they do. My advice would be to simply be alongside your birds, chat to them (without staring) and offer occasional treats through the cage bars. I’d leave any hands inside the cage business (other than cleaning & changing dishes) until after they have settled in to their new home.
Best wishes for the move back home.


----------

